# [SOLVED] Getting busy signal for many local phone #'s



## donmat (Jan 10, 2010)

I have AT&T Uverse and VOIP. I can receive calls but when I try to call out many local numbers and 800 #'s I get a busy signal. I called AT&T and they said everything looks ok to them. Could this have anything to do with Windows firewall or modem settings?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Getting busy signal for many local phone #'s*

Windows and your computers etc have no affect on the telephone service since networking is running a completely differernt wavelength on the cable from the phone.

It could be the line filter causing the issue. Replace it to see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## donmat (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Getting busy signal for many local phone #'s*

I don't have a filter like I did with DSL. AT+T has a "gateway" device that everything goes thru.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Getting busy signal for many local phone #'s*

That being the case, VoIP has to go to a pbx to go out to copper lines. Sounds like At&Ts pbx is saturated resulting in a busy signal.

Or you are just hitting busy lines. Toll free lines are associated with a real number and are not unlimited in how many calls they can get at one time. Our toll frees are only with one number and not in hunt so you can get a busy signal calling them.


----------



## donmat (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Getting busy signal for many local phone #'s*

It's not just 800 #'s, many local #'s also. Been having this problem for awhile. Maybe my cordlessphone isn't compatible. I tried using a very old touch-one phone and still get a busy signal.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Getting busy signal for many local phone #'s*

When I first started using VOIP, I got busy signals more often than not.
I did a lot of experimenting with settings, google is your friend for that.
But I also complained frequently to my Voip provider. I don't know if that helped, but after a while it all improved, and I've no problems now. Same hardware (Linksys PAP2T), same Voip provider. 
I actually wondered whether it was something to do with the Voip provider not having enough "lines" into this area, because a couple of clients that I had setup with same also had similar problems at the same time. Not sure how Voip technology links into the local system, using a local number.
Actually also someone I know has problems using an old cordless phone. Problems disappear when using a good old fashioned cabled handset.


----------



## donmat (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Getting busy signal for many local phone #'s*

Apparently my Vtech phone is the problem. Technician came over last night and everything tested out fine. Bought an AT&T cordless phone today and everything works now.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for updating us. Good to know what the solution worked out to be.


----------

